# Detailingworld™ Review - Gloss It Signature tire gloss



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

DW Review - Gloss It Signature tire gloss

As some of you maybe aware I am working my way through the very comprehensive sample bag that Rich from GI kindly sent across from the US.

This is the kit that Rich sent very comprehensive



*Introduction:* So todays (well actually last weekends) test product is the Gloss It signature tyre gloss.

http://www.gloss-it.net/GlossItSignatureTireGlossTrialSize-idv-138-23.html

*The Product:*

So the sample supplied was a 4oz sample bottle as with all the GI products it is supplied in a high quality plastic bottle with sprayhead and cap. The instructions are printed clearly on the reverse of the bottle. the liquid is a cloudy white solution with no obvious added scent.

Here is how GI describe the product;

Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss was carefully developed and perfected used by the Gloss-It Detail Studio over the years for car enthusiasts who love to add shine as well as protection to their tires.

Our Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss was formulated to be a non greasy, non oily, non silicone water based protectant that will replenish as well as renew your tires. Best of all, it won't sling onto your paint and make a mess after application.

The key ingredient to the durability of our product through multiple washes is our proprietary Gloss-It Polymer. Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss may be adjusted to your own gloss preference with a quick buff with moist towel.

Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss contains UV-SORB sun protectant to guard against the harsh environmental conditions. It contains no harsh solvents, petroleum and is non hydrocarbon based. Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss will not leave a greasy film on paint, wheels or glass and can easily be wiped away using a Gloss-It Microfiber Towel and Gloss-It Gloss Enhancing Detail Spray.

I thought it worth mentioning their application instructions as tyre shine products seem to differ greatly in their application.

TIRE GLOSS INSTRUCTIONS 
1.Properly clean tires with our Gloss-It All Purpose Cleaner. This will remove any dirt as well as residual silicone or petroleum based dressing which may have been previously used. 
2. For best results lightly spray Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss directly onto tire. 
3.Allow Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss to absorb for 3 to 5 minutes. 
4.Use 1-2 coats depending on level of shine you desire. 
5.Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss will restore and maintain the natural moisture to the rubber when used regularly.
6.For added durability and shine use Gloss-It TRV Tire, Rubber & Vinyl Protectant & Dressing before applying Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss. 
7.After Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss has been absorbed rub in any residual residue with a Gloss-It Hexi Professional Tire Dressing Applicator. 
8.Remove Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss residue from wheels with a Gloss-It Microfiber Towel and Gloss-It Gloss Enhancer Detail Spray.

NOTE: For added durability and shine use Gloss-It TRV Tire, Rubber & Vinyl Protectant & Dressing before applying Gloss-It Signature Tire Gloss.

*The Method:*

So the test mule wa again my wifes 2015 Mercedes GLA, I really should get my own car involved feels like I'm missing out, but inevitably mine is either at home or stuck in the garage with her car in the way .

So I am a little OCD about tyre shine and have a vast collection of different products in search of the elusive one. I prefer more of a gloss finish than the OEM matte finish others prefer. Each to their own :tumbleweed:

The car also has continental tyres fitted as standard, at the risk of being controversial there is often debate that continental tyres respond differently than many other makes. I have read on our great forum that people have experienced different results from the same product based on tyre brand.

So the vehicle had been given a thorough maintenance wash and the tyres scrubbed with APC to remove any previous dressing, although I have used GI Signature tire gloss on the last 3 maintenance washes.

So here is how they started, excuse the insulation tape I had no masking tape to hand. As you can see I taped off the section and applied the dressing using a foam semi circular applicator



The results







and finally I applied a second coat 15 minutes after initial application



*Price:*

As with other GI products we are in the UK waiting for the distributor to be appointed that will allow us access to the complete range. In the US the tyre gloss sells for $15.00 for a chunky 22OZ bottle, this would equate to a sub £10 UK price which seems excellent value for money. I barely used any product and would expect even the 4oz sample to last many months.

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes plain and simple as stated above I have used three times now.

*Conclusion:*

Given I am very fussy about my tyre dressing I was very happy with the results GI signature tire gloss gave. the website says you can adjust the level of shine by buffing with a damp microfiber but for me the finish was spot on. Dependent on final pricing the product seems excellent value for money in that on average a tyre dressing is probably in the region of £9-£15 for a 16oz bottle, remember this 22oz. From previous applications durability is comparable with most products so kind weather could see 4 weeks, usual rain etc probably 2 weeks. Not a major factor for me as I dress my tyres after my weekly wash, so they always look tip top. :detailer:

Many thanks to Rich at Gloss-it for supplying the sample and checkout the full range at http://www.gloss-it.net/index2.html



"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If this is like the old tyre dressing, it will be excellent. I remember it from back in the day. The wheel cleaner was good too from memory

Price wise it will be more like £20 sadly when it hits our shores though, such is our customs payments. Kills me


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Alas the wheel gel died in transit


----------

